# Rex's Adoption Didn't Work Out



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So yep, Rex is with ME and the Gang!!! :HistericalSmiley:

I left around 8:30 this morning to pick up little Rex in Los Angeles.

All went well, and it was lovely to see my friend, Bronwyne again.
Rex is an absolute doll. What a cutie. What a good boy.
The ride home took about an hour, and not a peep out of him. He just kicked back and enjoyed the ride. 

I went to Alice's house, and her MIL (who lives with them) appeared mad. I felt something was not right. I kept an eye on her, and she clearly did not want Rex around. I did not feel right about leaving him there, as this is the woman who would be with him during the day. She actually shoved him away from her. Alice is very upset, but it is what it is, and she does understand. There's a bit more to it, but that's the bulk of it.

So on a happier note. Bronwyne brought my former foster, DJ, with her!!!!
He was blind while with me, had surgery, so could now see me!! :chili:
I so had tears in my eyes seeing him again. I love him.

*So here's Rex, Deb, and Little DJ*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no, that's too bad. I'm sure he will get picked up right away by the right family. And DJ is really cute too! I'm sure you' heard it before but what you do is wonderful.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I'm sad for your co-worker, but so happy that Rex had you with him to see what he would have had to live with. That could have been a disaster for sure!

Praying that Rex finds his furever home and also saying a little prayer for your co-worker and her mil.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a nice surprise to see DJ again, wow that's someting that he can now see and saw you! his tail must have been wagging none stop. It's a shame things didn't go so well for Rex this time, they are both sweet little guys.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb - sorry that it didn't work out for Rex but how wonderful to have a guardian like you to know he should not have been there. I shudder to think if he was placed there.:huh: And how great to see DJ/Sol there. That little guy captured my heart before and I love seeing him again. Thanks for sharing and I'm praying that Dex gets the home he should be in.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhh, man.....what a bummer....mostly for Alice. What ever the problem, I hope little Rex gets a great new home soon. He sounds pretty near perfect...someone's got to be out there looking for him.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Rex sounds like a sweetie pie, I'm sure he'll find his forever home soon :wub:

The pic of you with Rex and DJ is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Ah, sorry it didn't work out. Living in a hostel enviroment isn't the best thing for Rex. Rex will find his forever home soon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor lil Rex...well, maybe not. He gets to spend time with you, Deb. I'm sure his forever home is out there
and will find you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, I'm so glad you went with your instincts and did not leave little Rex with that woman who would be with him all day and appeared to not want him there. I'm sure it was hard to do but bless you for having the courage.

Well, at least Rex will be in your loving home so he lucked out!

That's cool that you got to see DJ now that he can see!! And he could see you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor little guy, he'll get a home soon, he's just adorable:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The world needs more people like YOU with caring hearts and open arms !
I hope this little guy finds a good caring home with people who will treat him with love !


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Deb, I'm so glad you went with your instincts and did not leave little Rex with that woman who would be with him all day and appeared to not want him there. *I'm sure it was hard to do* but bless you for having the courage.
> 
> Well, at least Rex will be in your loving home so he lucked out!
> 
> That's cool that you got to see DJ now that he can see!! And he could see you!


It was very hard to do, Sher. Alice is not only a co-worker, she has been a dear friend to me. I even took a care package, including a 5-pound bag of food, training treats, new belly band, pads, etc. I also had a tag made with Rex's name on it, and her phone number. But Rex is my main concern, so I made the call.


Can't wait to go back to work on Monday ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, you've been at this long now and know to follow your gut in these matters! I feel bad for your friend and hope she understands it's for the best. The situation would have been bad for Rex andover time likely would have caused a lot of problems between she and her mom. 
Gotta say I absolutely LOVE that photo... that's a true 'Kodak-moment' and deserves framing. It 'speaks' to say what you are all about!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry for Rex but you did the right thing. And that picture is adorable!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Good that you went there and saw the reaction of that woman. Too bad for Alice but you did what's best for Rex.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Deb, It is awesome what you do. I love reading about you and your sweet dogs. You always have to go with your gut feeling. Good call!
Off subject but...I love your sunglasses :supacool:.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, it looks like you are really heartbroken that Rex had to come to your house! :smrofl:

He really is a doll! And DJ looks great!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Rex is a doll, and so great to see DJ with his sight back!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a good call Deb----thank God you were there to see what needed to be done! I wish I were closer and i would SO take him! He is precious. This one won't last long for sure. And so happy you and DJ could SEE each other finally! Isn't it a miracle. Did he recognize your voice? They area all so smart. Our deaf dog was the most intuitive & resourceful of ALL our maltese. He even learned sign language!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Im glad you did make the call and take baby Rex with you.On the other hand i feel bad for your friend..That MIL sounds like a real beauty.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm soooo thrilled for you that you got to see DJ now that he can see again! What a sweetheart he is.

And for sweet Rex...I'm so glad you didn't leave him there. If it had been me in Alice's place, I'd be taking in Rex and kick dear sweet MIL to the curb. Anyone that would be that way with a tiny little creature while there are people clearly watching will be much worse alone.:angry: And I have no time for people like that.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow all I have to say is that I know some people aren't "dog" people. But jeez why shove a small little white dog? She could have just said she wasn't comfortable with the situation instead of being rude to you and hurtful to Rex. Sheesh

OTOH I am sorry it didn't work out for your friend, but you did your job beautifully and Rex will find that forever home soon. With your help....


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Rex and DJ are both adorable! I'm sorry things didn't work out with Rex, but I'm so glad you were there to make sure everything was ok. It would have been so sad if he lived somewhere he was not wanted. I really hope he gets a forever family soon - he's so handsome!


----------

